# You ever force out a loud fart in public and pretend it wasn't you?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

No.










Heard two different coworkers do it in the last couple days though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol

60 views, 100% no and one reply.

The mere mention of a fart just has a magical capacity to instantly create that awkward silence.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Who the hell starts a conversation like this?! Not including you lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've done it, though the fart wasn't exactly noisy on purpose. I thought it would've been barely audible, but it ended being a little too loud for my taste. We were in a classroom and my buddies heard it, questioning it's origin - so I just casually pointed my finger at some guy right behind me (who happened to be THE big loser of the class, which played in my favor... hehe).


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol nah. That would be pretty funny though


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

NO! ewwww


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol honestly I've thought about doing it this one time just cause I was bored, but that would be too embarrassing I could never do that lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I've done it, though the fart wasn't exactly noisy on purpose. I thought it would've been barely audible, but it ended being a little too loud for my taste. We were in a classroom and my buddies heard it, questioning it's origin - so I just casually pointed my finger at some guy right behind me (who happened to be THE big loser of the class, which played in my favor... hehe).


lol...Mr Bacon i won't leave you hanging on the 1 yes vote...i'll join...


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've never done it around people I don't know, but my friends and I did it occasionally. We'd try to pin it on each other because we thought it was funny.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey man, sometimes the fart can't wait.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I Accidentally let one rip when I was pissing at a urinal once. I assumed I could let one out quietly while simultaneously emptying my bladder. But it was harder than I thought....


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

If you can feel a big fart coming, let it out in small increments.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I always fart when no one is around.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It comes out accidentally sometimes as I'm walking. This is happening more with age too. I'm becoming my dad.....god help me. :afr I've farted in a few people's faces.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not me, but I know someone who has. She didn't hide it though, even admitted it to the stranger who smelt it, or so she told me. It wasn't loud. very silent but deadly.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The guy sitting behind me at my 8 am class farted really loudly in class today. Thankfully, everyone knew it was him, so they all looked at him. 

I refuse to fart in public. I have to be alone in the bathroom or outside with nobody within at least 100 feet of me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It comes out accidentally sometimes as I'm walking. This is happening more with age too. I'm becoming my dad.....god help me. :afr I've farted in a few people's faces.


 Awesome post!



tbyrfan said:


> The guy sitting behind me at my 8 am class farted really loudly in class today. Thankfully, everyone knew it was him, so they all looked at him.
> 
> I refuse to fart in public. I have to be alone in the bathroom* or outside with nobody within at least 100 feet of me.*


 I used to try and hold them until I was outside but mine are really smelly and the wind blows a lot here. I can remember several times when I was in very large parking lots and people still looked like they smelled them. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm bumping this because I was in the store the other day (yes, it's actually rare for me to go somewhere) and I farted. It wasn't exactly loud and it wasn't silent but it was very deadly. I can usually predict whether or not they're going to smell but this time it took me by surprise. I was standing there looking at the razors and by the time I realized that I'd contaminated the air within about ten feet in any direction, a big family walked past me and every single one of them fell oddly silent and just got that look like you know they smelled it. :lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Why would you even try? The noise is pretty much a dead giveaway right?? I've done the silent ones when I was a kid, but not for 20 years.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> I Accidentally let one rip when I was pissing at a urinal once. I assumed I could let one out quietly while simultaneously emptying my bladder. But it was harder than I thought....


Lol

poopreport.com


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Why would you even try?


 I don't know.



> I've done the silent ones when I was a kid, but not for 20 years.


 You haven't let a silent fart for 20 years?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know.
> 
> You haven't let a silent fart for 20 years?


I haven't done any loud ones, I eat pretty clean so usually the silent ones arent too noticeable but once in a while... well its good revenge on the kid


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

No, that's wrong.. I would never do that! 




....I always admit that it was me.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not unless there is some other noise to mostly cover it up. Otherwise, I stick to crop-dusting with silent farts.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Jammer25 said:


> Not unless there is some other noise to mostly cover it up. Otherwise, I stick to crop-dusting with silent farts.


http://www.addictinggames.com/funny-games/hidethefart.jsp


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Whatev said:


> lol thread title + OPs avatar.


 I knew I chose it for a reason.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not on purpose. I've had some slip and then I pretended it wasn't me.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No, loud and proud


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I did it in seventh grade during a kids presentation once.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

One time we had this meeting thing(at my old job) and the idiot next to me farted out loud. I was thinking great, that came from my general direction, plenty of people will think it's me so I quickly scooted my chair away from him. Probably a lot of them still thought I was covering.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, and thankfully where I live I'm able to get away with it almost all the time. Noisy traffic and subway trains make for great covers. Or if some rude driver is honking at me I can let one rip. If someone hears, oh well, most likely I won't ever see them again.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i didn't force it, but damn did it come. and damn did i sit perfectly stock still pretending as if i didn't hear or smell a single thing. #TruLyfe


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Never. No way I'm gonna let anyone else take credit for that.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i didn't force it, but damn did it come. and damn did i sit perfectly stock still pretending as if i didn't hear or smell a single thing. #TruLyfe


i see you working at the mall at forever 21 letting yourself **** your shawls do you wanna quit your job


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think she'd be working at the GAP.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

On further reflection, I was thinking just the other day that it would probably be much more fun to find a large group of people, work yourself into the group, lift your leg like a dog pissing on a car tire and just let it rip. :lol

I mean, what would they even do?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never a loud fart, I'd be too embarrassed but I've let rip many silent one's in my time. If someone thought it was me, I just denied it. :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

emm. no. de-gassing ones colon is not a particular enjoyment for me..


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I feel like there is a story here that never got told.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> I feel like there is a story here that never got told.


 Sadly, no. I wish I had a great one to tell but I don't. I just find the entire subject very amusing. Is it immature? Yes. But it's still damn funny. It's even funnier because so many people don't have a sense of humor about it.


----------

